

Contextual Code Completion for CodeMirror - bobfunk
http://www.webpop.com/blog/posts/common-sense-code-completion-in-webpop
We've taken Quplo's [Common Sense Code Completion][
(http://blog.quplo.com/2010/06/common-sense-code-completion/) and turned it contextual. Very neat for code editors in the cloud.
======
bobfunk
Short version: The guys from Quplo - <http://quplo.com/> \- added code
completion to CodeMirror (javascript in browser editor). We made it context
aware and improved the (x)html handling a bit. Here's the code:
<https://github.com/webpop/cscc>

